# Rebuilt washer pump but still nothing



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I rebuilt the washer pump on my 66 using a Ames original style kit( not the one with a o ring, the one with the suction cup) put everything back like it was but still nothing, all hoses are new, the wheel that moves the put is working and the pump runs but still no pressure:/ any ideas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

danthepontiacman said:


> I rebuilt the washer pump on my 66 using a Ames original style kit( not the one with a o ring, the one with the suction cup) put everything back like it was but still nothing, all hoses are new, the wheel that moves the put is working and the pump runs but still no pressure:/ any ideas?


Did you inspect the spray nozzles for any obstructions?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

See if its pumping with only the supply hose installed. Inspect the supply line and maybe force some washer fluid in to prime the pump for the first time?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry for the late reply, i broke my arm a few weeks ago but i installed all new hoses i dont think the wheell that the pump plunger is attached to is turning=/


----------

